# Gentoo Sources

## mellofone

Why is there no ChangeLog for the gentoo-sources? I can understand why there aren't any for the others, but it would help to find out what exactly was changed specifically for the gentoo-sources...

----------

## AutoBot

I believe you can look in the ebuild for changes.

----------

## lx

gentoo-sources-2.4.19-r7:

 *Quote:*   

> #What's in this kernel?
> 
> #INCLUDED:
> 
> #	from http://www.kernel.org (ac):
> ...

 

----------

## craftyc

Can't you just do a "diff gentoo-sources blah blah" And see what was added to the new gentoo-sources?

Personally I don't much look at the changelog. I'm the sort that wants the latest and greatest software.

----------

